# Jesse



## bcnewe2 (Oct 24, 2013)

So the sheep are on lock down.  Jesse would rather be locked in a paddock than away from her sheep.  The darn sheep have found a way out and until I can get it fenced properly they are locked up in the barn paddock.

I can see them when I'm working or at the computer.  

Each morning Jesse is riled up and romping around with her babies (she loves stuffies and carries them around like they are her babies)  she is a wild girl running and playing. She'll run up to the sheep to show them her baby.  She has been trying to engage the ram into playing with her.  Sometimes he does give her a bit of a chase.  As soon as he comes at her she roles over and plays "dead dog"  

So this morning I'm watching to see if I need to get involved and I see her roll over, ram sniff on her then lay down right beside her. 

Sweet picture, But I can't wait till I can get them back out in the fields.  Confinement on a 10 month old LGD is hard! Sheep are none to happy either!

There is one lamb ram that she has tried to adopt as her baby. She tore up his ears and has made him limp by trying to play with him. He of course is off limits to her.  I don't really know, except to say his momma is really easy going and probably didn't correct Jesse for playing with her lamb, why it's only that ram lamb.  Can't wait till he gets big enough that I don't have to watch and worry about him.  Jesse isn't really being mean, she's loving him "hard". Maybe this confinement is a good thing, I can correct her for being rough and the ram re-enforces my corrections.  

Gotta love these dogs!


----------



## Baymule (Oct 24, 2013)




----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 31, 2013)

completely missed this! 

Ya know we _really_ could use an updated pic of Jesse... just sayin'  

Did you get the fence fixed yet?


----------



## bcnewe2 (Nov 1, 2013)

YEs A picture is due. My plan is to get the camera out this weekend. She's elusive when she's with the sheep! She blends right in!

Fence is fixed and I'll all a twitter....my Dad, who just got a clean bill of health after chemo has come back to the land of living and came last weekend to help put up more fence. My poor DH fell down some steps and hurt his shoulder so we needed help.  We're finishing off the rest of the fencing this Saturday. The whole place will be sheep tight right in time for me to go on a 2 week business trip!  Jesse has a way out but that's ok she can guard her chickens too.  

Jesse is as big as a sheep now, only way you can see her in the field and know it's a dog is her tail will wave in the wind.  She's still a little more playful than I'd like but she knows she's not supposed to so it's only when her play gets the best of her.  I really think the ram was helpful in training her.  Lucky I have a nice ram.

Everyday I stand in amazement watching her do her thing.  I can't say enough about her lines, her breeder and herself.  Having had 4 other LGD's she is by farrrr the best one yet! And the others weren't slouches either. She's just more natural and the fact she doesn't wander at all just amazes me! 

If anyone is looking I can dig up the email that was my contact with her breeder.  I now know of 2 other sheep friends that have gotten dogs from the same man.  And they have huge flocks and live way more rural.  I hope they got one of the same beautiful dogs I did! 

With my fencing tight I now feel ok to get another LGD, problem is we don't have the predator problem here as we've had elsewhere so there isn't much for the dogs to do.  Although Jesse she doesn't seem bored to me!


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 5, 2013)

Ok... weekend is over where are the pics????  

Glad your fencing is fixed! I do love the fact that the Anatolians are so laid back and will just hang out with you anywhere on the property! None of ours try to escape, dig, or run off BUT if they ( The PYRS) are taken from the fields they MUST have a lead on them. Callie- nope... she will just follow you around and lay down while you are working. I LOVE IT!


----------

